# London meeting?



## Rosalind73

I've recently put a post on the pregnancy and parenting singles board about a meet up in London in the near future. 

Does anyone fancy joining us? I know there hasn't been a get together for a while and for anyone on their own, they might find it quite useful to get a bit of support and pick the brains of other women who are in a similar position.

So far it's about 3 of us. And just to say - in case it's an issue for anyone - a few of us are pregnant, so there might be a bit of talk about that as well.


----------



## BouncyButterfly

Hi

I would be interested, though would depend on when.
Can I ask do you know of any meets happening in east Anglia region?

Thank you


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi BouncyButterfly,

When is dependent on what the majority wants - at the moment I haven't had that much response, but there are a couple of girls on the pregnancy/parenting sub board who want to meet, and one of them isn't around until after December 20th.

Being a Londoner I'm afraid I know nothing about any meet ups in East Anglia, sorry


----------



## BouncyButterfly

That's ok thought worth asking. I have posted up about meeting East Anglia, though know where I should place the post? As I've had no response.
Imam usually around on a sun, or every other sat or every other Monday. Not too hard for me to get into London, so please let me know if a date is decided.
Thank you 😃


----------



## lucky_rose

Hi, I'd be interested in a London meet up.  Count me in


----------



## Rosalind73

How about the afternoon of Sunday 3rd January? I think somewhere central like Covent Garden or Oxford Circus is probably the most suitable for everyone.


----------



## BouncyButterfly

Hi

I'm not working that day so I should be able to make it. All depends on trains my way though being a Sunday, as sometimes can be a bit dodgy!


----------



## janieliz

Hi,
The 3rd is good for me, just let me know nearer the time whereabouts it will be. 


Thanks
Jane


----------



## lucky_rose

Sunday 3rd Jan is good for me too! Covent Garden is nice. Shall we make it a plan?


----------



## Planetloon

I'd be up for meeting up. I'm from Essex and am in the process of getting my fertility checked to begin this journey. Get AFC scan and AMH results in a week. I'm free 3rd January too. X


----------



## BouncyButterfly

Planet loon, where about in Essex? As I'm that part too! X


----------



## Altai

Hi

If I'm not working 3rd Jan, then I'll come as well. 
I don't usually work at w/ends but this is just an exception due to busy y/e close etc

Hope to see some of you soon

Kr

A.


----------



## Planetloon

I'm in Brentwood. Where are you BB?


----------



## LuckyE

I'd like to come to this, too. x
Lucky E


----------



## lucky_rose

Has there been any discussion about where we can meet?  Are we meeting for lunch on the 3rd?  Any suggestions?


----------



## anna8

Saw this post and I'd be interested to join this meet up to. I'm 38, single and am planning my third round of IVF for embryo freezing.


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi,

Anna you are welcome and yes I'm definitely still up for meeting and arranging it i.e. booking somewhere.

When we met in the past we used to go to this place called Henry's in Covent Garden (there are branches all over). The food wasn't great but they had these big round tables, which meant that if there were more than say 4 or 5 of us we could all still listen and talk to each other.

I went to a Bill's restaurant yesterday - the one on Wellington Place (just off the Strand opposite Waterloo bridge), which I think has nicer food and I was looking out to see if they had a big round table in it - I think they did but I need to double check.

At the end of the day it doesn't really matter about the food as I guess most people probably won't eat and will have a coffee or something, so best to choose somewhere where we can easily talk. Which depends on how many there are of us.

Lucky_rose -  I think probably more people would rather have a drink rather than lunch, but anyone can eat if they want to! (I certainly might). If we meet around 2 or 2:30pm people can do either.

How about anyone who is definitely coming send me a PM (perhaps with phone numbers) and I can count up numbers and then book somewhere appropriate. Assuming that people are happy with the above area.

Rosalind


----------



## Rosalind73

Okay so far we have Planetloon, lucky_rose, anna8, janieliz, LuckyE, and possibly Altai.

So I've booked the big round table (seats up to 8/9) in Bill's, Holborn (Kingsway) for 2pm on Sunday January 3rd:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Bill's+Holborn+Restaurant/@51.5160024,-0.1212546,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x48761b353edc675d:0x30a9d9c3ef57e3f1

People can have lunch, or afternoon tea, or whatever they fancy.

You all have my mobile number, so do text or call if you'd like to, otherwise look forward to seeing you all on January 3rd!

/links


----------



## BroodyChick

Have fun ladies  I'm not back by the 3rd but happy to keep following this thread for future get togethers where little ones are welcome. Happy christmas everyone! x


----------



## Planetloon

Just wondering who's planning on doing lunch on the 3rd? I'm up for it, but don't want to be the only one stuffing my face - done WAY too much of that already this weekend. 😉


----------



## Rosalind73

I will eat with you!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

Im sorry I can't make it on the 3rd but I'd love to come along next time xxx


----------



## janieliz

Hi,

I'm sure I will eat as well, I am a eating machine at the moment!!

x


----------



## LuckyE

Hiya!

Happy New Year!
 

I PROBABLY will eat but feeling really bad having gorged over christmas - felt like I would throw up this morning and I'm not even pregnant  

See you on Sunday 

Lucky E xx


----------



## Planetloon

Lucky, that really made me chuckle. Are you sure alcohol wasn't involved? 😉


----------



## LuckyE

Planetloon - My Brother-in-law just said that. I did drink loads of brandy and coke and topped off with some champers. So yes, guilty of a bit of mixing! And then LOADS of roses choccies when drunk. So yeah, I think you're both right.  

See ya Sun!


----------



## Planetloon

OMG that had me belly laughing Lucky. Your first post was all "I don't know why I feel so rough!" The second was "OK...busted...it was copious amount of alcohol and the drunk munchies that did me in!" Hahaha


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi, just a reminder that I've booked a table for 2pm tomorrow, Sunday 3rd January at Bill's in Holborn (on the Kingsway).
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Bill's+Holborn+Restaurant/@51.5159991,-0.1190659,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x30a9d9c3ef57e3f1

The table is in my name i.e. Rosalind and it's the big round table upstairs.

Looking forward to meeting you all!

/links


----------



## Planetloon

Looking forward to it. X


----------



## Altai

Hi girls,

Unfortunately can't join you as working tomorrow. Also, I got a flu so probably it's good not to be around other pregnant girls or girls who are ttc -ing.

Have a great time. Hopefully can join you next time.
Xx
A.


----------



## LuckyE

Such a shame Altai, had so many things to ask you.

Get well soon xx


----------



## anna8

I'm sure I'll eat something too. Looking forward to it!


----------



## M0ncris

hello,

I am recently single, London based and just saw this.  Would you mind adding me to the list for next time? It would be great to meet others whi are going it alone.

Many thanks,
Mon


----------



## Planetloon

It was lovely to meet those that could make it yesterday.  I look forward to the next one and to meeting those that couldn't make yesterday. x


----------



## Rosalind73

Great to meet everyone yesterday.

Mon - shame you just missed it, but I'm sure we'll arrange something else very soon.

xx


----------



## janieliz

Likewise, great to meet everyone on Sunday, I really enjoyed it and it was really good to talk other women treading a similar path. Please let me know when the next one is!

xx


----------



## LuckyE

Ditto! 

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## anna8

It was lovely to meet you all.


----------



## Altai

Hi all. 
Sorry missed this meeting. 
Hopefully can make the next one if its in Feb. Im due due first half of March can't believe so soon. 

Lucky - you can drop me email if any q.
Glad to see your op went well and fx for the successful transfer. 

Best of luck to all.

Hugs

A.


----------



## M0ncris

Thank you Ladies.  Any thoughts on dates in February?  I am happy to help organise!

Mon
X


----------



## Planetloon

I think I can do pretty much any weekend in Feb. March is a little trickier, but not impossible. X


----------



## Rosalind73

How about the afternoon of Feb 14th? I know it's Valentine's day but presumably none of us are planning a hot date!

Janieliz - I guess you will have had the baby by then? When is your due date?

Mon - if you don't mind organising it this time, that would be great. Not sure what everyone else thinks, but I reckon the table we had at Bill's in Holborn worked very well.


----------



## Planetloon

I think Valentine's Day is an lovely idea. Nice one Rosalind. X


----------



## lucky_rose

hi everyone!  yes, it would be great to see everyone again and Feb the 14th sounds like a good plan to me.  Count me in!


----------



## janieliz

Hi everyone,

Loving the Valentines day idea, baby is due on the 21st January so who knows when she will actually make an appearance! i will have to be a tentative at the moment, will have to see whether I have managed to leave the house by then.   

I am down until mid march so I will definitely be able to make the March meet if we hopefully have one.

x


----------



## M0ncris

That's an inspired idea! I am dreading that day and the time around it.  Yes fine to book the table. If everyone is happy there I'll book a table for 8 and that way we have some leeway in case others want to come and some have to drop out.  3pm work for everyone?

Mon
X


----------



## Altai

I think 14th is a good idea. Will have a hot date with you ladies. 

Janieliz - good luck with delivery time is really flying. 

Hugs 

A.


----------



## Rosalind73

3pm fine with me.
Mon - you might have seen my previous posts but if not, last time I booked the round table (which seats 8/9) upstairs.


----------



## lucky_rose

3pm good for me too.  Will look forward to it


----------



## Planetloon

I can do 3pm. x


----------



## Rosalind73

Mon - would it be okay to make it 2:30pm? Just thinking I'll probably want to eat lunch and not sure I can hang on til 3pm....


----------



## M0ncris

Yes I'll book from 2.30pm onwards and people can turn up from then. So no pressure for those who want to come later. 

Mon
X


----------



## Altai

Either time is fine for me.

C u in Feb

A.


----------



## M0ncris

Hello ladies,

Ok, Bills in Holborn have a table BUT they want us to preorder and pay a deposit.  I'm happy to pay the deposit but if we are going to do pre ordering I suggest I pm you all and we correspond via email otherwise it's going to get tricky.  Are we happy with this (I can then make an email group and send information round to you).  It might be that not everyone wants lunch so let me know your thoughts.  If you aren't sure you can make it let me know and I'll speak to the restaurant and see what I can do.

Mon
X


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi Mon,

That's very strange - last time I just booked the upstairs round table for 8. I wasn't asked to put a deposit down or pre-order and I think it's a bit ridiculous that they expect that. I wonder why all of a sudden? Do you think they realise it's connected to the booking I made for Jan? Besides you can book online and you don't have to do any of that - the only problem is I don't think you can request the round table....and also they didn't have any record of my booking when I did it that way. Come to think of it they didn't have any record of my booking when I did it over the phone either. 

Personally I think we should go elsewhere rather than do what they're asking. There's a big round table at Henry's in Covent Garden which would be fine. Food isn't as good but they'd probably get the booking right!

Rosalind


----------



## M0ncris

Hello,

I wondered about that.  Glad you've clarified.  I emailed them but I'll try again and see where that gets me.  Ladies I'll keep you posted!
Mon
X


----------



## Rosalind73

Maybe because there were 6 of us not 8 last time, and not all of us ate....however those of us that didn't eat ordered drinks and the restaurant wasn't full anyway, so I don't see what the problem was. Plus I don't see how they could connect your booking to my booking.....


----------



## Altai

I think it's because it's valentine' day and could be the same in other places.


----------



## Rosalind73

ah yes, that must be it


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Rosalind,

I don't think they are making a connection with the booking before.  I'll have a chat with them and see what they say.  I'm sure I'll manage something.
Mon
X


----------



## Planetloon

I don't mind where we meet and can pre-order if required...although I agree, it's very strange. X


----------



## M0ncris

Hello all,

Good news on a Monday morning!  It's all sorted, table booked at Bills in Holborn at 2.30pm on Sunday 14th February.  No preorder required.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Mon
Xx


----------



## lucky_rose

Great!  Well done Mon, see you all there x


----------



## BroodyChick

Lovely


----------



## Altai

Great, thanks

Look forward to meetin some of y

A.


----------



## bossypants

Sad to have missed this! I am new to this forum and am so pleased to have found a place where people are talking about their journeys. I am at the beginning of mine. Have had my AMH test and am investigating where to get a scan next. I hope I can make it to the next London meet!!


----------



## M0ncris

You haven't missed it Bossy, we are meeting on 14th Feb at 2.30pm at Bills in Holborn.

You would be welcome to join us.
Mon
Xx


----------



## Planetloon

How many have we got going now? I really enjoyed the last one and found it really helped me to not feel so alone (not quite the right word) on this journey. X


----------



## lucky_rose

I'm in!


----------



## M0ncris

6 so we have room for more (Rosalind, Altai, broody chick, lucky rose, planetloon and me).  Booked for 7 but I am sure they will be able to fit more of us in. Yell if I've missed anyone...

M
Xx


----------



## Gozo23

Hi all

Is it ok if I join too?


----------



## M0ncris

Yes of course,
Mon
Xx


----------



## Gozo23

Thanks. Look forward to it.


----------



## Planetloon

Janieliz was planning to come too but I guess it depends how she's getting on with her new baby daughter.


----------



## roz098

Hello,
I also would like to join in, would it be ok?
I'm single, considering double donation.
Thank you.


----------



## Planetloon

The more the merrier roz098. I'm sure the restaurant can add a couple of chair to the table if we need it. There was plenty of room last time. X


----------



## bossypants

I would love to attend also if I can?  Had lost all my emails deleted from my hotmail so could not find my log on!! Panic ensued. However, I would Love to come if it is not too much of a pain table-wise? All the best . x


----------



## janieliz

Hi Ladies,
Hopefully if there is a March meet Ella and I will come to that one. I'm not quite ready for a trip to central London yet! 

X


----------



## M0ncris

Hi all,

Yes come along.  It will be fine and we can squeeze up if necessary.

Well, my dates have worked out really well.  I'm in Greece at serum having ec tomorrow (clomid banking cycle) and then back home Saturday afternoon so I'll be around on Sunday.  Was a bit unsure earlier in the week but it is meant to be.

Looking forward to meeting you all on Sunday.

Mon
Xx


----------



## Planetloon

Janieliz - congratulations! Ella is a very pretty name. Definitely looking forward to meeting her in March. X

M0ncris - good luck for the next couple of days. X


----------



## Altai

Hi,
Probably a bit late question - but whose name the table is booked under? 
Don't think I met anybody apart from Rosalind & Broody. So hoping won't be wandering around the restaurant
For long...


----------



## Planetloon

Not sure who's name it's under, but it's the round table upstairs. There's only one so they'll know where to take you. X


----------



## M0ncris

Hi 

It's under my name.  Will pm you all.  Not sure which table it will be as they were cagey with me.  .

Mon
X


----------



## M0ncris

Hello again,

I've pm ed you all so hopefully you have my details.  Let me know if not.

See you later,
Mon
X


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Ladies,
Great to meet all today.  Someone left their black cardigan at the restaurant, and I have it.

Many thanks,
Monique


----------



## LuckyE

How did it go? Sorry I couldn't make it. 
Hope everyone is progressing well on their journeys and hope to make the next one. 

LuckyE


----------



## BroodyChick

Thanks for setting it up and saving my cardigan, M0ncris, so nice to meet all of you albeit briefly after a bit of a stroll round and round realising how many branches of Bill's there are!  See you all again soon I hope xx


----------



## Single1

New to this board and just beginning my journey.  Really gutted I missed this meet up as I want to meet people in the same position.  Look forward to the next one


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Single,

You are more than welcome to join us.  Ladies, any volunteers to organise the next one and any thoughts about when in March will be good?

Mon
Xx


----------



## lucky_rose

Hi Moncris, I'm happy to organise the next one.  Shall I put some dates out there and see which date most people can make?  Rose


----------



## Planetloon

Hey lucky_rose, does that last note of yours say what I think it says? If so, congratulations and fingers crossed.

I can't do the 6th or 13th March (if we're doing a Sunday) but not to worry if those dates are best for everyone else. X


----------



## M0ncris

Hi all,

Thanks Rose. I could do 13th or 20th.

Mon
X


----------



## Single1

I am happy to go with whatever suits.


----------



## LuckyE

Not 100% sure about 13th but definitely can do 20th


----------



## lucky_rose

Looks like Sunday 20th March is good for a few people.  Any one else interested / free? Rose x


----------



## Rosalind73

Would love to come and will try and make it if I can, but am a bit snowed under at the moment...
Hopefully I'll be there


----------



## bossypants

I would love to come. I shall put it in the diary. I think Bill's was great last time? Shall we go there again? x


----------



## annabanana78

Hey, I'm a new solo mum to be, 5wks pregnant, can I join you lot on the 20th?


----------



## Planetloon

The more the merrier annab - and congratulations. We usually meet at Bills restaurant in Holborn (42 Kingsway). We book the big round table upstairs because it's relatively private so we can talk without being overheard.


----------



## LuckyE

Has the table been booked yet?


----------



## Planetloon

Not sure. Who's arranging it this time?


----------



## LuckyE

If no one replies I'll book the table. Is it 2.30 pm? Sunday 20th?


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi LuckyE, I think lucky_rose was organising.

I've now got an antenatal class on Sunday 20th, but will try and come along afterwards (it finishes at 4pm).

Rosalind


----------



## LuckyE

Okay. Will leave to lucky rose.


----------



## lucky_rose

so sorry everyone. I've been crazy busy at work.  Will call Bills tomorrow and book!!  I will book it for 2.30 again as that's when we met last time.  Hope this is ok.  Rose x


----------



## lucky_rose

Hello!

The table at Bills, Holborn is booked for Sunday 20th March 2.30pm.  Its the same table (round table upstairs). 

See you there x


----------



## Planetloon

Excellent. Thanks lucky_rose. I'm looking forward to it. X


----------



## LuckyE

Luvely jubbly!


----------



## annabanana78

Great stuff. See you there. Looking forward to meeting!


----------



## BroodyChick

Quite a few single mummies meeting at South Bank the same day from 11am, may swing by after x


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Ladies,
I'm really sorry but I have a stinking cold so I won't be joining you today.  Not fair to inflict my germs on everyone.

Have fun and see you next month.

Mon
X


----------



## Planetloon

Oh no. Hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## lucky_rose

Hiya all, the table is booked under the name Rose.  I just called them and they said that the round table upstairs isn't available, as they are understaffed and aren't serving upstairs.  So they will put us on a table down stairs.  Just ask for table for Rose.  

See you later, Rose


----------



## LuckyE

Hiya, how did the last meet up go?


----------



## lucky_rose

Hi Lucky E.  The last meet up was nice.  There was just 4 of us, so we got a chance to chat to each other.  

I'd be happy to meet up again if anyone else is interested?


----------



## Planetloon

I'm up for meeting too. X


----------



## sands11

I'd be up for meeting up to 🙂


----------



## Choicemummy

I'd be keen to meet too. I'm new to the site and live in north london.


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Choicemummy, where are you in your journey? There's a few of us in North London x


----------



## Choicemummy

Hi BroodyChick, I'm on my 2nd cycle of IUI - due for insemination on Tuesday 🙏 
I live in Crouch End - anyone near by? x


----------



## Planetloon

When is everyone free? For the newbies, we usually meet for lunch on a Sunday.


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi Choicemummy,

I'm in Crouch End too. Feel free to contact me if you'd like to chat or get together.
Otherwise I'm going to try and make it to the next meeting if I can, so hope to see you there (but have a newborn and am still in the crazy hectic stage, so might not manage it this time)

Rosalind


----------



## Planetloon

H - your inbox is full so I can't reply to your message. 🙁 X


----------



## mrschef04

Hiya, I would be interested in joining.  I live in Canary Wharf/South Quay area, so happy to join for something central.  Let me know if you want me to help coordinate dates.  That's my normal day job.


----------



## Choicemummy

I'd be interested in a meet up, thanks


----------



## LuckyE

So what's the date? A sunday in June maybe??


----------



## Planetloon

Hey LuckyE, How are you doing? You must be almost fully healed and ready to try again.  Are you counting down the days or no fixed plans?

June is tricky for me, but not impossible - just have to try to shift some work days around when a date has been set.

x


----------



## mrschef04

I'll start.  Sundays in June and July that are good for me:

5th June (anytime from 1pm)
19th June (anytime from 1pm)
3rd July (anytime from 1pm)


----------



## Choicemummy

I can do 5th June


----------



## Planetloon

I won't know when I can do until next week, but if I can't make it it may be because I'm at Serum...hopefully.

Mrschef13 - I notice from your bio that you're married and obviously doing this with your husband.  You are most welcome to come along to the meeting, but I just wanted to make sure that you know that most of us are single and doing this on our own, so our discussions largely revolve around donors, co-parents and support networks. x


----------



## LuckyE

@planetloon - Serum! how exciting. I'm trying to sort out a hysto either here or in Greece. Am hoping June/July. 

I can make all those dates.

How about 3rd July?


----------



## Planetloon

@LuckyE - Exciting and nerve wracking.  I'm having a telephone consultation on 23rd May.  It's not ideal, but flying is not really possible until June due to brain surgery in April.  If all goes well and Serum agree...and if I can get the prescription/drugs in time (lots of 'ifs' there) I hope to start the drugs on 25/26th May.  It will be very tight though.  If AF show's up a day early I'm screwed!  I can't be away the first couple of days of July so that will mean I can't try until end of July/beginning of August.  I don't relish being in Athens in the August heat!

Is the hysto to check that everything is clean and that you're good to go?  I really hope you are.  You've had a tough journey so far.

xxx


----------



## janieliz

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all good, I think I will be down in London in July, I see the 3rd of July is a suggested date. Count me in if you are going to meet then.

x


----------



## Planetloon

Hey Janieliz, How are you and Ella doing?  Would be lovely to see you and meet her.

x


----------



## janieliz

Hi,
We're good thanks, she is smiling loads and babbling away which is hilarious!! Yes, it would be lovely to see everyone again and of course meet Ella! How are you? Did I see you were thinking of cycling at Serum?

x


----------



## Planetloon

Yeah. I got it down to 2 clinics - Serum and North Cyprus IVF. Emailed them both about dates and only Serum got back to me. I'll speak to either Penny or Dr Sofia on Monday evening and if all goes well and I can get drugs sorted, should start right away. If not, I need to figure out what dates I can do. It starts to get tricky until September/October, so fingers crossed. X


----------



## janieliz

Exciting! Obviously I am massively biased about Serum!! Have you decided which treatment route you are going to go down yet? x


----------



## Planetloon

Everyone seems to be a Serum fan which is why I'm not worried about just having a telephone consult before starting, rather than going there. I'm going with IVF. After much discussion and flipping between IUI and IVF almost hourly, the embryo testing sold IVF to me. I think that's worth spending extra on when you're over 40. Plus there's a higher probability of IVF working quicker than IUI.


----------



## LuckyE

@janiliz - would be great to see you and Ella xx

@planetloon - do they do embryo testing at Serum now?  Yeah, I need a hysto to check that everything's healed correctly. BTW clinic is closed in August. xx

So let's hoping 3rd July is all good for everyone else.


----------



## Planetloon

If no one else can do the 3rd, we can still meet. 

Yes Serum not do embryo testing. I asked Katie. Apparently by Greek law they're only allowed to do it if there's a known problem, but they can work around that. It's not cheap, but it's WAY cheaper than UK clinics.


----------



## LuckyE

That is really interesting. They do it at other clinics in Greece BTW. 
Okay, great 3rd is in the diary for me!!


----------



## Planetloon

Yes North Cyprus IVF do it for a fair bit less than Serum but as they haven't emailed back I won't be using them! The laws in Cyprus seem to be very different to Greece, but that may be because North Cyprus is Turkish.


----------



## lucky_rose

Hi There, I can do 3rd of July - is it still on for then?


----------



## LuckyE

Hi Lucky rose - yes. It's the 3rd of July. So you there! 

@planetloon - Penny replied and told me no! I'll just risk my frozen embies  and   there are a couple of healthy ones in there.


----------



## Planetloon

LuckyE - Oenny said they don't do it or won't do it? I wonder if there's s difference between fresh and frozen embryos. I'll be speaking to either Penny or Dr Sofia on Monday so will ask then. I was told last night about another clinic in Athens. It may be way too short notice now but I might try to get s telephone consultation from them too. Got to phone them today. X


----------



## Sharry

Ladies please use the treatment threads for treatment chat 😉


----------



## Rosalind73

In case this thread is useful:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=344908.msg6315629#msg6315629


----------



## LuckyE

Thanks Rosalind


----------



## Planetloon

Just emailed Bills to book the big table upstairs for 3rd July at 2pm.

For the newbies the address is:
Bills Restaurant
42 Kingsway
Holborn 
WC2B 6EY

It's 5 minute walk from Holborn underground and there is parking outside if you can find a space.

x


----------



## JBo

Hello ladies ... would love to meet up with u guys on the 3rd July if that's ok. I am six weeks pregnant after my fifth iui using donor sperm. Would be amazing to meet people in a similar position. X


----------



## janieliz

Hi,
Flight booked! See you all on the 3rd July! JBo - I am sure you are very welcome to join us. Congratulations on your pregnancy.

x


----------



## Planetloon

JBo you are definitely welcome - look forward to meeting you.

Bills is all booked - the manager has confirmed that he's booked the upstairs table for us, but if for some reason they're not using the upstairs, he will give us a discreet table.  Looking forward to catching up with you all again and meeting Ella and Jesse. x


----------



## janieliz

Great, thanks for booking table. Looking forward to it! x


----------



## engineer1985

Hi, I'd like to join on 3rd July as well! I am going for my first IUI at the end of July, so would love to meet you all!


----------



## bossypants

Hello All, I've been MIA for a while on this forum. Just to say, I will also come along on 3rd July. Can't wait to catch up with you all.
Baby dust to all x


----------



## Planetloon

Engineer1985 - you are most welcome to join us. We are a friendly bunch in various stages of this journey. Just show up at the restaurant and tell them you're meeting the ladies upstairs. I think I booked the table under Nicola. 

Bossy - I wondered what had happened to you. I'm glad you're coming. X


----------



## Planetloon

Just checking who's said they're in so I can confirm the big table with the restaurant.

Me, LuckyE, Janieliz, lucky_rose, JBo, engineer1985, bossy pants and Rosalind.  There are 2 from the ** group who are considering it too.

I'm looking forward to a catch up and meeting some newbies.  See you Sunday. X


----------



## janieliz

Yes, I am definitely in. I will be bringing Ella too. x


----------



## Planetloon

Good. I'm looking forward to meeting her. Are you going to be ok with the upstairs table? If you have a pram we can get a couple of hunky waiters to carry it up for you. X


----------



## janieliz

Ha! Yes, will need a hand carrying buggy up the stairs, she might want a snooze! What time are we meeting again? x


----------



## janieliz

Hold on - have I just seen you have had a BFP? x


----------



## Planetloon

2pm. I'm going to be famished by then.


----------



## Planetloon

Yup. It's all going on over here. 👶🏼👶🏼👶🏼


----------



## janieliz

Yay! What fantastic news - congratulations!! I am taking this is from my favourite clinic Serum?! x


----------



## Planetloon

Yes...Penny got me pregnant!   . Actually there was a lot of drama and she nicknamed me her 'little nightmare'. But I'll tell you all about it on Sunday. Ooh as you've used Serum, do you know what Cyclacur is called in the UK? I'm googling it and getting quite a few different answers. I only have enough to last until next Tuesday.


----------



## janieliz

Look forward to hearing about it! I have no idea I'm afraid- I think it's just oestrogen though? X


----------



## Planetloon

Yeah I think so too. Saw my doctor this morning who's doing me an urgent maternity referral so hopefully they can sort it out. X


----------



## LuckyE

yay, so happy for you @planetloon! Can't wait to hear your story. been looking out for you so thought your radio silence might have been good news  

I think it's 2 pm Sunday. 

Can't wait to meet Ella @janieliz


----------



## Planetloon

You're next LuckyE...or Bossypants x


----------



## engineer1985

Really sorry but won't make it today after all. Having a bit of a cold and don't want to get anyone else sick.


----------



## Planetloon

No problem engineer1985 - hope you feel better soon and come to the next one. X


----------



## lucky_rose

hi everyone.  Sorry I didn't come along today.  I'm due in 10 days and I woke up feeling really rough today.  I also don't like going to far from home at the moment.  I'm really waddling and it feels like the baby is going to arrive any minute!  Hopefully I will be able to catch you at the next one after the baby has arrived.  x Rose


----------



## Planetloon

We thought it might be a heavily pregnant/baby related issue. Good luck with the birth and hopefully we'll see you again at the next one. We were talking about a picnic in a park in a month or so. Hopefully you'll be up and about by then. X


----------



## LuckyE

Lovely seeing everyone and their bubs! So glad I came.  


Such a shame @engineer - get well soon.

Lucky Rose - see you soon. Sorry not to have seen you but so understand. 

Looking forward to the next one. 

Picnic I was thinking end of the month to catch the rest of the summer or very early August?


----------



## janieliz

That sounds good to me @luckyE, it was really great to see everybody today, really enjoyed it. Bring on the picnic!! x


----------



## lucky_rose

thanks for your understanding everyone.  And yes, a picnic sounds like a lovely idea - bring it on! x


----------



## BroodyChick

I'd love to come to a picnic with my little one


----------



## Altai

hi

Hope everybody is ok. Wish i could join you for picnic hopefully too sometime soon.

Best of luck

A.


----------



## Planetloon

Anyone want to suggest dates they can/can't do for the picnic and maybe some possible locations. Hyde Park is fairly central but there's a lot of duck poop near the Serpentine which isn't great for picnics - although it's a huge park. X


----------



## janieliz

Hi,

I am going back up north on the 17th August so anytime before then would be great!

x


----------



## LuckyE

How about Sunday August 7th or 14th?

I was suggesting 30th July but that might be too soon?

Weather is sooo good though!


----------



## janieliz

Hi,

I could do any of those dates- I'm fine with the 30th also. What one shall we do?!


X


----------



## Planetloon

I can do any of those dates too. Any thoughts on location? Once we've decided shall I open it up to the ** group?


----------



## janieliz

Is it better to go for the 14th as the 30th is only a week away? Location, I don't really know where is in the middle really, anyway that you can get to with good transport links and a buggy!! x


----------



## LuckyE

Let's do the 14th. Yes, @planetloon - open it up!


----------



## LuckyE

Hyde park or Regents park? I do like regents park - Janieliz - I think it's near marylebone - that's overland if you're avoiding the tube...
Not sure the nearest mainland station by Hyde park.


----------



## Planetloon

14th is in my diary. Just need a location. Will have a look at a map. X


----------



## Planetloon

Coram's Field Park sounds good for little kids. It has play equipment, a cafe, grass, trees etc and I don't think it's that far from Bill's if the weather looks bad. Google it and see what you think. X


----------



## janieliz

I've heard Coram's Field is great- I can walk from Waterloo. x


----------



## Planetloon

Excellent. We have a location. 1pm? 2pm? What do you fancy?


----------



## janieliz

1pm would be great. x


----------



## Planetloon

Excellent. 14th August, 1pm, Coram's Field play park for a picnic and catch up. Who's in? Do you think we should start a new thread as this one is quite long now.


----------



## LuckyE

I'm in. Has anyone texted Rosalind?


----------



## Planetloon

Not me. Have you got her number?

I'm waiting to hear LuckyRose's news. Hopefully she'll be able to come with her new little one. X


----------



## lucky_rose

hi there, i think I will be up for picnic on the 14th.  My little bub was born on the 13th of July so she's only 12 days old at the moment and very wee.  At the moment our days revolve around feeding snoozing and changing nappies, but we may be a bit more able to get out and about in a few weeks.

It would be lovely to see you all and for you to meet the baby. She is a wonder and I'm completely in love with her.


----------



## LuckyE

@planetloon I'll text Rosalind now. 

Hope to see you and meet buba lucky-rose and hear all about it. You sound in love x


----------



## Planetloon

Congratulations Lucky_Rose. Can't wait to meet her. Xxx


----------



## Planetloon

Hey Everyone, looking forward to seeing whoever shows up today. X


----------



## tigerstripes

HI,

I am new and this is my first post.

I am 39, single and very recently have had a successful IUI. I am very happy spending time on my own, getting used to my body and enjoying the feeling, but I also feel my situation is quite unusual since most people now are couples, and I am interested to talk to or meet some other women who have chosen to go it alone.

I have seen I have just missed a London meet up which is a shame.

I will try and keep my eyes open for the next one. 

I hope you had a lovely time and speak soon.

Ashley


----------



## Planetloon

Hi Ashley, Oh no, you only just missed it. Don't worry, we'll be meeting again soon - probably 6-8 weeks(ish). You should get notifications about new posts on this thread so keep your eyes open. Where are you based? And did you use a know or sperm bank donor?

X


----------



## tigerstripes

Hi,

Im based in Hackney, Ill definately come along next time. I havnt found my way around this site properly yet but will try to keep looking!
I used a sperm bank donor. It would have been amazing to have someone with me through this, especially a friend, but I feel strongly that the last few years have been an important journey on my own in lots of ways, and involving someone last minute would have been more complicated in the long run. 

Are you early pregnancy? How many of you met up?

A


----------



## M1nniemouse

Hello,
I'm new to this site and is my first post.....I'm wondering if there are anymore plans to meet up anytime soon in London? I live in Essex and work in London....would love to meet like minded women who are going through this as am only just embarking on this solo journey xx


----------



## Planetloon

Tigerstripes - sorry for the long delay in replying. I'm 15 weeks pregnant. It varies how many met up - usually anything between 4 and 8/10. Some already have donor conceived children, some are pregnant and others are thinkers or would be triers but have medical issues to resolve first.  Do you already have a little one?

M1nnieMouse - you are more than welcome to join us.  I m also in Essex - Brentwood.  Where abouts are you? And at what stage of the journey?

To everyone.  Anyone want to suggest dates for the next meet up?

x


----------



## janieliz

Hi,

I am back in London for October half term so would love to meet up then, I'm down from the 20th October - 31st October. obviously it's a longer way off but just letting people know in advance!

x


----------



## Adelphi

Hello, I would like to meet up in London. I'm a thinker or at the very edges of it. Would be interested in meeting with others especially those who are considering double donation.
Best Wishes


----------



## Planetloon

I've started a new thread as this one is now pretty long and I'd hate to think of newbies being put off at the thought of having to read through tons of pages of comments. Hopefully the link below will take you to it but it, but if not, it is logically called London Meeting 2. X

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=348167.msg6368286#msg6368286


----------

